# Tenancy renewal help please



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

Our Tenancy contract is due for renewal on the 18th May, i have lived in the villa for 10 months, my old landlord sold the villa last month and i have as in my contract told him in writing i wanted to stay, he sent me back details of the new owner who lives in Iraq along with the new estate agent acting for him.
I contacted the new agent who said i had to move out because the new owner wanted to move in (OLDEST SCAM IN THE BOOK).I read the riot act to the agent regarding the laws on tenancy which she Knew, anyway i can stay another year, 
here is my problem, the estate agent said i have to pay 1 months rent up front?? i believe i have to pay my 6 months 1st cheque on the 18th May or a few days before to let it clear, as i am paid up to that day am i correct?.The second thing is will i have to pay another 5000AED in fees to this new estate agent to renew my contract for the second year??when they have done very little work ie no viewings or listing on internet , i have it in writing the new landlord has my origional deposit , any help on my questions please


----------



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

You should definitely NOT pay the 5000 AED to renew. I believe that is against the law here in Dubai.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

No. The existing contract is renewed on the same terms and conditions. Two cheques. Date the new cheques from the day after your last day of tenancy for the first year of the tenancy. It's fine to submit this a few days in advance to allow it to clear if you want, but the date on it should be the first day of the new lease period.

No need to pay one month's rent up front for anything.

No need to pay the agent another commission. Sometimes people will agree to pay a few hundred dirhams for the agent's "work" in renewing the lease but 5,000?! 

All you have to tell her is: 'RERA says I have the right to stay in the same villa under the same terms and conditions as last year. Here's the cheques dated beginning on X day to begin the second lease.' That's it. If she mentions another commission say 'absolutely not. RERA is quite clear on this, agents do not receive another 5% commission for renewing rent.' 







windsofchange said:


> Our Tenancy contract is due for renewal on the 18th May, i have lived in the villa for 10 months, my old landlord sold the villa last month and i have as in my contract told him in writing i wanted to stay, he sent me back details of the new owner who lives in Iraq along with the new estate agent acting for him.
> I contacted the new agent who said i had to move out because the new owner wanted to move in (OLDEST SCAM IN THE BOOK).I read the riot act to the agent regarding the laws on tenancy which she Knew, anyway i can stay another year,
> here is my problem, the estate agent said i have to pay 1 months rent up front?? i believe i have to pay my 6 months 1st cheque on the 18th May or a few days before to let it clear, as i am paid up to that day am i correct?.The second thing is will i have to pay another 5000AED in fees to this new estate agent to renew my contract for the second year??when they have done very little work ie no viewings or listing on internet , i have it in writing the new landlord has my origional deposit , any help on my questions please


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

windsofchange said:


> Our Tenancy contract is due for renewal on the 18th May, i have lived in the villa for 10 months, my old landlord sold the villa last month and i have as in my contract told him in writing i wanted to stay, he sent me back details of the new owner who lives in Iraq along with the new estate agent acting for him.
> I contacted the new agent who said i had to move out because the new owner wanted to move in (OLDEST SCAM IN THE BOOK).I read the riot act to the agent regarding the laws on tenancy which she Knew, anyway i can stay another year,
> here is my problem, the estate agent said i have to pay 1 months rent up front?? i believe i have to pay my 6 months 1st cheque on the 18th May or a few days before to let it clear, as i am paid up to that day am i correct?.The second thing is will i have to pay another 5000AED in fees to this new estate agent to renew my contract for the second year??when they have done very little work ie no viewings or listing on internet , i have it in writing the new landlord has my origional deposit , any help on my questions please


Shocking behaviour from the agent, as the poster above me states you have the law on your side and follow these steps. If they persist just ask them to open a case, which you will ultimately win. Just document everything, don't call them and ask them to converse through email.


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

*Tenancy renewal*

many thanks for clearing up my question and confirming my thoughts


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

RERA recommend to agents that the renewal fee is AED 160. It's not fixed though and agents generally charge AED 1,000. The moment you quote "RERA AED 160" they'll panic and back down.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am about to sign my tenancy contract for the second year. In the contract is added: This contract is not renewable. Tenant has to vacate property on expiry of this contract.

I have read on this forum that the landlord can give a 12 months notice, but I suppose it should be based on a valid reason? Anyone had the same experience or knows the latest regulations?


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Desertrose70 said:


> I am about to sign my tenancy contract for the second year. In the contract is added: This contract is not renewable. Tenant has to vacate property on expiry of this contract.
> 
> I have read on this forum that the landlord can give a 12 months notice, but I suppose it should be based on a valid reason? Anyone had the same experience or knows the latest regulations?


You can sign if you want, rera rules allow you. If in doubt call them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Desertrose70 said:


> I am about to sign my tenancy contract for the second year. In the contract is added: This contract is not renewable. Tenant has to vacate property on expiry of this contract.
> 
> I have read on this forum that the landlord can give a 12 months notice, but I suppose it should be based on a valid reason? Anyone had the same experience or knows the latest regulations?


This has just happened to my friend. Do you live in Ubora at Business Bay by any chance? It's legal - unfortunately.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

If the landlord is allowed to give a 12 months notice after the first year without any valid reason, it means that most tenants can only rent that property for two years. Unless the tenants pays the requested rent increase not being protected by the rent index/calculator. Just creating business for real estate agents en moving companies.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Desertrose70 said:


> If the landlord is allowed to give a 12 months notice after the first year without any valid reason, it means that most tenants can only rent that property for two years. Unless the tenants pays the requested rent increase not being protected by the rent index/calculator. Just creating business for real estate agents en moving companies.


Yes but not every landlord would do this. Many people who won't want the hassle of moving may even go for a new contract at the increased rent.


----------



## overmarch (Mar 31, 2013)

Desertrose70 said:


> I am about to sign my tenancy contract for the second year. In the contract is added: This contract is not renewable. Tenant has to vacate property on expiry of this contract.
> 
> I have read on this forum that the landlord can give a 12 months notice, but I suppose it should be based on a valid reason? Anyone had the same experience or knows the latest regulations?


Hi, yes as per my understanding it has to be for a valid reason and it has to be stated in a letter notarized or sent to you by registered mail.

In order to put it in the renewed contract itself, he has to had notified you 90 days before the contract renewal date in order to be able to amend the contract.

That's my understanding.


----------



## Essex Emirati (May 7, 2013)

overmarch said:


> Hi, yes as per my understanding it has to be for a valid reason and it has to be stated in a letter notarized or sent to you by registered mail.
> 
> In order to put it in the renewed contract itself, he has to had notified you 90 days before the contract renewal date in order to be able to amend the contract.
> 
> That's my understanding.


If the Landlord gives 12 months notice then he does not need valid reason. The reason most Landlords are pushing for Tenancy Agreements to include 'not renewable' is that this is taken as the 12 months notice, so no need for notarized letters. The majority of Landlords are using this to get around the rules regarding the RERA rental index and the tenant now has only 2 choices, sign an increased renewal tenancy at a rate above the RERA Rent Index or vacate the property.

Unfortunately the Landlord is not required to give 90 days notice to add this clause to a renewal contract.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Essex Emirati said:


> Unfortunately the Landlord is not required to give 90 days notice to add this clause to a renewal contract.


i'd dispute that last bit.....
really?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Essex Emirati said:


> If the Landlord gives 12 months notice then he does not need valid reason. The reason most Landlords are pushing for Tenancy Agreements to include 'not renewable' is that this is taken as the 12 months notice, so no need for notarized letters. The majority of Landlords are using this to get around the rules regarding the RERA rental index and the tenant now has only 2 choices, sign an increased renewal tenancy at a rate above the RERA Rent Index or vacate the property.
> 
> Unfortunately the Landlord is not required to give 90 days notice to add this clause to a renewal contract.


I believe that the landlord does by law need a valid reason.
Any changes in the contract requires 90 days notice.
Please correct me if I'm wrong. The rental committee is the authority to contact if you have any contract/landlord disputes.

http://www.dubailand.gov.ae/english/Tashjee/RulesandRegulations/Law 26.pdf

There was also an amendment to the above law 26:
http://www.dubailand.gov.ae/english/Tashjee/RulesandRegulations/Law 33.pdf


----------

